# Whats a good officer trade to apply



## Ruckentothemoon (10 Aug 2011)

Hi, I am just starting my second year at university and I would love to apply to the ROTP program. I am an Infantry reservist with just over two years in and I am getting an BA majoring in political science at school. I have a GPA around 3.0. I looked into a few trades (Int officer) but found that they are only accepting very small numbers. The question that I am asking is what are some trades that are accepting a good amount of numbers and that I can apply for with my education? I don’t care if its army, navy, or air force. 

P.S. Is a 3.0 good, bad, or average for a ROTP applicant


----------



## cainegchapman (22 Aug 2011)

http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

The above link will probably help. It is the Forces.ca website, and it's the jobs section. The list offered on that page shows all possible jobs, and certain ones have labels that are in demand. Click on the jobs to see what trades are required.


----------

